# Partially sprinklered building question



## syarn (Apr 28, 2015)

Existing building 100,000 sf approximately.  Built before the 1990s....

More than 60' feet away from adjacent buildings.

Business use group (educational above 12th grade).

Type IIB construction.

Certain rooms function as labs.

IBC 2009 & IFC 2009 jurisdiction.

Partially sprinklered.

If being code analyzed today - Because the building is partially sprinklered would the corridor doors into offices, labs, etc. need to be fire rated?  (chapter & verse backup please)

There's a stamp on the top jamb edge of one for the doors which is not very legible but the work "certified" can be made out and there's the number 580 legible too...

The client wants to put vision glass in the existing wood door.  some lab doors on the same unsprinklered floor have 21" x 21" wired glass in the 4' wide door opening.


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2015)

Is where they want to but the glass in doors sprinkled??


----------



## syarn (Apr 28, 2015)

Dear CDA,

No the hallway outside the room and the space inside the room are NOT sprinkler.

Regards, Syarn


----------



## syarn (Apr 28, 2015)

Oops 3 story building with a basement that is partially above ground...


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2015)

Well sounds like the answer should be no

But it also sounds like the doors may not be rated, than appears the answer could be yes

Don't you like ahj answers ??

Is the frame rated? Check adjoins doors to see if they are rated?

Buy a brand new door with rated glass already installed ?

Ask the local ahj to look at it?


----------



## syarn (Apr 28, 2015)

Just grateful folks like you share.

I can't tell if the frame is rated I can't see the label anywhere.

It's a an odd 4' wide opening with a 1' wide leaf & a 3' leaf...the spring hinges on the 1' leaf have a UL listing and the closer for the large leaf have a UL listing too...

I'll try to look at some other doors again....

Contacting AHJ would require approval from others first...

Thanks.


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2015)

SECTION 1018 CORRIDORS

1018.1 Construction. Corridors shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Table 1018.1. The corridor walls required to be fire-resistance rated shall comply with Section 709 for fire partitions.

c. Buildings equipped THROUGHOUT with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2 where allowed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2015)

3401.2 Maintenance.

Buildings and structures, and parts thereof, shall be maintained in a safe and sanitary condition. Devices or safeguards which are required by this code shall be maintained in conformance with the code edition under which installed. The owner or the owner’s designated agent shall be responsible for the maintenance of buildings and structures. To determine compliance with this subsection, the building official shall have the authority to require a building or structure to be reinspected. The requirements of this chapter shall not provide the basis for removal or abrogation of fire protection and safety systems and devices in existing structures.

You have to find out what code the building was constructed under and maintain the integrity of that code edition.

Todays NFPA 13 requires quick response heads for light hazard occupancies which it sounds like you have. So even if the building was "fully sprinkled" fire rated corridors and opening protections would still be required if the sprinkler system did not meet today's current code or NFPA standard. I do not believe Quick Response Heads where out in the early 1990's

[F] 903.3.2 Quick-response and residential sprinklers.

Where automatic sprinkler systems are required by this code, quick-response or residential automatic sprinklers shall be installed in the following areas in accordance with Section 903.3.1 and their listings:

1.	Throughout all spaces within a smoke compartment containing care recipient sleeping units in Group I-2 in accordance with this code.

2.	Throughout all spaces within a smoke compartment containing treatment rooms in ambulatory care facilities.

3.	Dwelling units and sleeping units in Group I-1 and R occupancies.

4.	Light-hazard occupancies as defined in NFPA 13.


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry read your op in haste

""""The client wants to put vision glass in the existing wood door. some lab doors on the same unsprinklered floor have 21" x 21" wired glass in the 4' wide door openin""""

Being an older building you do not know what code it was built under,

Was it built to code originally

What modifications have been done since it was built


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry read your op in haste

""""The client wants to put vision glass in the existing wood door. some lab doors on the same unsprinklered floor have 21" x 21" wired glass in the 4' wide door openin""""

Being an older building you do not know what code it was built under,

Was it built to code originally

What modifications have been done since it was built


----------



## syarn (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks all.

I've found MEP drawings for a renovation from 1990s; all the three architectural drawings were renovations from 2000s with IBC 2003 and IBC 2009 identified...

Finding more drawings is going to require approval from others.


----------



## steveray (Apr 28, 2015)

My take as a BO would be rate it or prove otherwise....Which is where having a BO hang around for a long time, (and knowing alot about the buildings in town) is an asset to the community.


----------

